# Cured brisket for Pastrami. Green areas??



## rp ribking (Sep 17, 2015)

I just to a packer brisket out of a 17 day brine. There are shades of green on the meat. Is this safe?













image.jpg



__ rp ribking
__ Sep 17, 2015


----------



## daveomak (Sep 17, 2015)

Was the brisket totally submerged the entire time in the brine ???  Was it in the refrigerator at about 38 degrees the entire time....
Does it smell funky......   What was the brine mix you used.....


----------



## rp ribking (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi Dave. Yes, Yes and Yes. I used Pop's simple brine. Prague powder. I brined 5 of them and injected also. These 2 were the biggest of the 5. 

RP


----------



## rp ribking (Sep 17, 2015)

The smell was not a real bad butt, it did smell stronger than the rest.

RP


----------



## daveomak (Sep 18, 2015)

You can try rinsing with vinegar...   does it rub off of the meat...  

not being able to see it and using all of the senses....   I'd at the very least cut it off and wipe all the meat down with vinegar to kill any  spores if it was some nasty mold...


----------

